# S&w .357 19



## ccrighter (Sep 21, 2013)

Recently acquired a 19-5 6" blued. The gunsmith at my shooting range says S&W claims they cannot produce this revolver anymore. It it one of the sweetest, accurate, easy pull (3lbs) revolvers I have ever shot. Is it regulations, cost (can't imagine that with a S&W revolver), or lack of experienced labor?
Thoughts?

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

I hate to be the one to tell you this, ....... BUT, Smith & Wesson has had a lot of trouble with their Model 19 revolvers. (NOT that this takes anything away from the inherent beauty and superlative feel of the gun!) Historically, it's the trouble Smith had with their, 'K' frame Model 19's that brought about the invention of today's, 'L' frame revolvers. 

Did you get taken? I don't think so. Use that Model 19 for all 38 Special, and MODERATELY CHARGED 357 Magnum cartridges; and you'll never have an experience like I did. (My S&W Model 19's forcing cone cracked; and the revolver's cylinder locked up in my hand and wouldn't let go.) 

Smith & Wesson, then, did for me what they'd already done for many other original purchasers of Model 19's: The gave me a brand new, 'N' frame for free!


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

I agree,the K frame was on the light side to handle full power 357s.Another problem over DC's was flame cutting of the topstrap,or erosion in simpler terms,and frame stretching.The impact of the bullet into the forcing cone actually pushed the barrel and frame forward opening up the cylinder gap,which made flame cutting worse.While the N and latter L frame are bigger and heavier,that's a necessary tradeoff when you want more power.

As GD said,keep it at mellow 357s and below and you'll have a nice shooter for quite a while.With a lot of shooting the worst you will probably ever see is an increase in cylinder endshake,and that's easily cured by shims from Ron Powers.Enjoy it,they're nice guns.


----------



## 1jimmy (Jul 30, 2011)

agree with all the above. 19 is a real nice gun. forcing cone problems were biggest with the 19-4 and 19-5. smith can still make any gun they want but the money is a big factor. no profit, no gun. example would be there 4566tsw which they haven't made in years but have recently out fitted the va state police with brand new ones


----------



## AK103K (Jan 25, 2009)

I picked up two 19's over the last year, a 4" 19-5, and a 2.5" 19-3. Both in great shape, and both very reasonably priced.

From what Ive been reading about them around the internet, there is a lot of conflicting info, and a lot of speculation as to what the actual cause of the problem is.

The two Ive heard the most are, dont shoot a lot of full power 125 grain 357's, and make sure you keep the forcing cone, and the area around the barrel in the frame clean.

Ive also seen a couple of comments about people/police using lead .38s for practice, then switching up to full power loads for use and/or qualifications. 

One thing I have noticed with both of mine when using .38 or .357 hard cast LSWC's is, lots of lead build up on the face of the cylinder (as well as a more pronounced "ring" in the chambers), forcing cone, and barrel, even with loads well below the 900-950fps threshold. The same ammo in my .38's doesnt seem to have/cause this issue.

Kind of makes me wonder if some of this problem isnt a combination of lack of hygiene and some leading, followed up by a bunch of full power ammo. 

There still seem to be quite a few 19's floating around out there being shot, that dont seem to have had any troubles, so it does make you go "hmmmm". 

Anyway, since I reload, and Im not hindered in what I feed them, Ive resorted to just using fairly lightly loaded .357's, using jacketed 158 grain bullets in the 19's. If for some reason I feel the need to pump things up, I have a 620 and a 28 that will handle a steady diet of the hot stuff. 

As far as shooting goes, those 19's sure make the L and N frames feel clunky.


----------



## smithnframe (Feb 23, 2014)

I had a 19-4 that I shot several thousand heavy duty handloads through with no ill effects. Some "experts" think the forcing cones are suspect on the model 19 with heavy loads. Mine looked okay to the naked eye but I didn't put it under an electron microscope. The 19-5's and everything after that were made "cheaper" with less hand fitting.


----------



## dukeanddad (Jan 31, 2014)

I have a 19-3 in which I have fired literally thousands of full-power LSWC and have yet to have any trouble with it!


----------



## Kilibreaux (Mar 5, 2014)

The model 19 is one of S&W's most loved adventures...it's a .38 size gun built to accept .357 Magnum rounds. The IDEA was that MOST people only shoot magnum level loads for serious business while wasting .38 special loads by the gazillions.
As long as you understand this you're golden. Shoot all the hot .38 specials you want in your Model 19, and CARRY hard core .357 Magnum just in case...


----------

